
Show HN: ShameYour.company –Report companies endangering workers during Covid-19 - shameyourco
https://ShameYour.company
======
jonathanstrange
Public shaming and vigilante sites are always a bad idea.

~~~
profunctor
Why?

~~~
monkin
There is no authority behind them. Author will just remove the site/comment if
first "we will sue you" letter comes.

For example:
[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1240769043776163840?s=20](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1240769043776163840?s=20)

DHH has huge respect in industry, they will not piss him off, but some site?
Nah. ;)

~~~
taneq
I dunno, if a twitter mob can wreck a company for posting something bad about
<insert protected group> then I'd imagine a dedicated site with enough traffic
could do likewise.

~~~
brodouevencode
You bring up a good point. Why take time managing and running the resources
for such a site when you can just let Twitter do the hard work for you. You
just provide the "face" of it.

------
johnpowell
I have a friend I talk to daily for 5+ hours a day that works for a major UC
school in California.

They can totally work from home and everyone kept passing the buck when
pressed about this.

The other day the staff got pissed enough they got a answer.. Basically the IT
staff is not all that great and the VPN doesn't work so they are having people
come into the office while they know they should be working from home.

~~~
brodouevencode
Heard the exact complaint from two friends in academia. Seems reasonable given
my own stint in the university system. Not known for being anywhere near
modern.

------
nydel
> You need to enable JavaScript to run this app.

I really, really don't :)

------
sorenjan
> Google

> March 20, 2020 – Forced employees to donate kidneys to certain executives.

I guess unfiltered user data shouldn't be trusted, or have I missed something?

------
weego
Well that's a cease and desist magnet

------
fennecfoxen
With a domain like that will you branch out in the future to other undesirable
behaviors like quietly giving money to the wrong political groups

~~~
intpbro
Could be like a rip-off report as well

~~~
fennecfoxen
no, that one is actually a _good_ idea

------
x86lad
You should tweet at companies with a link to the site if they reach a certain
number of upvotes. A more positive version of this site would be interesting
too. A lot of companies are doing the right thing

------
bjt2n3904
Just what the world needs right now, more strife! Excellent work!

------
vr46
What could possibly go wrong with this idea?

------
patatas
This could just foster fake information. Shame to the creators

------
huxflux
Not that cool, at all, period.

------
monkin
I think this whole thread is way better and more accountable:
[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1239286206803742721](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1239286206803742721)

You're inspired by DHH but as history teach us, sites like this are mostly
abused with fakes, and that's my only problem regarding your website. Why?
Anon comments. If DHH will be accused of disinformation he will not shrug this
off very easily...

